# 2011 Volunteers in Police Service (VIPS) Training Conference - November 12 - 13, 2011



## AUXCAPT (Mar 13, 2004)

*Note: This Training opportunity is applicable to Department Leadership Responsible for Volunteer Police Programs (Executive Leadership Track) and Auxiliary, Reserve and Special Police Officers (Officer Safety Track). Detailed information *www.regonline.com/2011vips

I am pleased to inform you that registration is now open for the 2011 Massachusetts VIPS Training Conference. The Conference will be held the weekend of November 12 - 13, 2011 at the Beechwood Hotel in Worcester, MA, and the Boylston Academy..

The theme of the Conference is _"Preparing for the Future"._ We believe that the training offered will be of benefit to the future of volunteer programs, the individuals responsible for leading the programs, and the individual officers who give so much of themselves to their communities.

The Conference website will provide you details about the training available, and the ability to register online. www.regonline.com/2011vips I believe you will find the training to be directly related to your responsibilities as an auxiliary, reserve or special police officer.

The Conference is coordinated by the Massachusetts Volunteer Law Enforcement Officer Association (MA-VLEOA). The MA-VLEOA was created earlier this year in order to obtain the grant funding for this conference, and is currently comprised of volunteer officers from several communities who have been working to bring this training to the Massachusetts Volunteer Law Enforcement community. I hope that the benefit of being organized at a statewide level is apparent, and that you will be interested in being part of an organization, such as the MA-VLEOA, that can bring needed training and services to our police volunteers well into the future.

*PLEASE forward the Conference website link to any volunteer officers you may know who may not have received this email.* We are trying to include all Massachusetts police volunteers and your need help in making this information viral.

If you have any questions you can contact me, or Leominster Auxiliary Lieutenant Nick Baker. Our contact information is available on the Conference website: www.regonline.com/2011vips

*Space is limited so I urge you to register early. *
It will be great to get together to learn, network and work together to move our Massachusetts volunteer police programs well into the future. I look forward to seeing you at the Conference in November.

Stay Safe, 
Auxiliary Captain Marc Spigel 
Framingham Police 
MA-VLEOA Conference Committee Chair 
Click Here for More Information


----------



## Wildcard (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: 2011 Volunteers in Police Service (VIPS) Training Conference - November 12 - 13, *

Anyone here registered for this?


----------



## AUXCAPT (Mar 13, 2004)

*Re: 2011 Volunteers in Police Service (VIPS) Training Conference - November 12 - 13, *

Yes. At this time there are officers from 19 agencies registered. They are listed on the website: www.regonline.com/2011vips

You can contact me off line if you have any questions.


----------



## Wildcard (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: 2011 Volunteers in Police Service (VIPS) Training Conference - November 12 - 13, *

I count 23 different agencies so far. Any idea how many heads so far? There's only 3, including myself, going from my department.


----------



## AUXCAPT (Mar 13, 2004)

*Re: 2011 Volunteers in Police Service (VIPS) Training Conference - November 12 - 13, *

Wildcard - my expectation is ~ 150 based on what people are saying and how many have registered to date. For example you are the only one registered out of the three who say they are going from your department. We are in the "hearding cats" phase of the training event. Help me out by getting the other two on your department to go on line and sign up... Also help spread the information in Western MA - Thanks! www.regonline.com/2011vips


----------



## Wildcard (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: 2011 Volunteers in Police Service (VIPS) Training Conference - November 12 - 13, *

I believe one of them registered last night. Not sure about the 3rd one yet.


----------



## AUXCAPT (Mar 13, 2004)

Yes he did. Now for number 3...

We are up to 30 agencies. 

See you in a few weeks. 

Rosens Uniforms will be on hand to fit and sell Point Blank vests under the auxiliary / reserve discount program.


----------



## AUXCAPT (Mar 13, 2004)

*Re: 2011 Volunteers in Police Service (VIPS) Training Conference - November 12 - 13,*

Quick update:

Registration to the 2011 Massachusetts VIPS Training Conference closes Monday October 31st.

To register and for more information go to: www.regonline.com/2011vips

Don't miss out on this training opportunity.

To date the following agencies are partcipating in the 2011 Massachusetts VIPS Training Conference.


Ashfield
Leominster
Somerset
Ashland
Ludlow
Somerville
Belmont
Melrose
Stoughton
Cambridge
Middlesex Sheriff's Office
Waltham
Charlton
Millbury
Wayland
Fall River
Milton
Wellesley
Fitchburg
Natick
Westfield
Framingham
Newton
West Springfield
Haverhill
Pepperell
Winchester
Holbrook
Provincetown
Winthrop
Holliston
Randolph
Worcester County Sheriff's Office
Lawrence
Shirley


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: 2011 Volunteers in Police Service (VIPS) Training Conference - November 12 - 13,*

AUXCAPT I know this is "off topic" but can you thank the two FPD Aux guys that assisted with the F.S.U. dance last Saturday night - they did a great job along with the hired FPD and FSU Officers.

Bob


----------



## AUXCAPT (Mar 13, 2004)

Thanks - I will pass along the good word to the officers. We are always happy to be of assistance.


----------



## AUXCAPT (Mar 13, 2004)

*Re: 2011 Volunteers in Police Service (VIPS) Training Conference - November 12 - 13, *

Due to the recent storm and related power outages - *the registration period for the VIPS Conference has been exended through November 3rd.* After that date a $20 late registration fee will added to the Conference fee. To register and for more information go to: www.regonline.com/2011vips


----------

